# Ply lining



## gemnrich (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey all we're looking to ply line our van relatively soon so was hoping to tap into the knowledge base here...Because our van is fairly obscure (nissan vanette cargo) we havn't been able to find any ready made ply lining kits, however we were wondering which mm ply we shud use to line the van, any suggestions would be greatly recieved!
)

oh and also someone sugested duct taping the electrics over the top of the ply rather than having it behind, is this a good idea?


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 4, 2010)

I have neved heard of "off the shelf" lining kits.
Use the thinnest ply that you can get; some people will even go to the extent of using Voringher (spelling?) ply as it is the lightest on the market but it's certainly not the cheapest
You might be well advised to have a look at SBMCC ~ Self Build Motor Caravanners Club as they are the self-build specialists


----------



## Samson (Jun 4, 2010)

If you use anything less than 6mm, it will wave and buckle, and even 6mm ply will need to to be fixed to a timber frame at about 60cm spaces. Vohringer board comes 3mm or 15mm. It is a finishing board and you really dont want to be using screws with it. The 3mm is about £100 per 8' x 4' sheet. It buckles too, and needs to be fully adhered onto a 6mm or better still 8mm plywood base. Magnums motorhomes, ( a highly recommended self build supplier ) sells a much cheaper equivalent finishing board.
Your wiring should be placed away from anywhere you are likely to be drilling or screwing, and should be inside round flexible ducts as is the practice now with all new vans.
I also recommend you join SBMCC.


----------



## mostin (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Gemrich / all

I lined mine in 8mm ply onto wooden battens. You can still bend 8mm enough to get the contours of you van.

8mm will also hold a screw fixing for light brackets etc. But make sure you plan ahead & stick battens where you will be fixing heavier things. 

Im with everyone else about joining SBMCC. I did & well worth it for self building.

Mostin


----------

